# Pride 31: Unbreakable results



## Andrew Green (Feb 26, 2006)

From pridefc.com...

 9th Fight

  Mark Hunt (New Zealand) vs. Yosuke Nishijima (Japan)

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  3 R 1'18" TKO Striking   


  8th Fight

  Mauricio "Shogun" Rua (Brazil) vs. Mark "The Hammer" Coleman (USA) 

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  1R 0'49" REFEREE STOPPAGE     



  7th Fight

  Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera (Brazil) vs Kiyoshi Tamura (Japan)

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  1R 2'24 IPPON Submission Armbar 



  6th Fight

  Josh Barnett (USA) vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura (Japan) 

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  1R 8'10" IPPON Submission Choke 

  5th Fight

  Sergei Kharitonov (Russia) vs. Alistair Overeem (Holland) 

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  1R 5'13" REFEREE STOPPAGE     



  4th Fight

  Tsuyoshi "TK" Kosaka (Japan) vs. Mario Sperry (Brazil)

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  1R 1'20" TKO Striking   






  3rd Fight

  John Olav Einemo (Norway) vs. Fabricio Werdun (Brazil) 

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  3R   JUDGEMENT DECISION (3-0)     



  2nd Fight

  Quinton "Rampage" Jackson (USA) vs. Yoon Dong Sik (South Korea) 

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  3R   JUDGEMNT DECISION (3-0)     



  1st Fight

  Pedro "The Rock" Rizzo (Brazil) vs. Roman Zentsov (Russia) 

  Round Time Outcome (IPPON, TKO, DECISION) Submission, Striking Finishing Move 
  1R 0'25" TKO Striking


----------



## Cujo (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Pax
Cujo


----------

